# Bessacarr 496 Electric Bed Failed



## Nayimac

Hi we are currently away but the electric bed fails to go up and is now stuck? Can anyone shed any light we have reset everything but still won't go up? We had family that had to go to a holiday inn!!


----------



## GEMMY

Nayimac said:


> Hi we are currently away but the electric bed fails to go up and is now stuck? Can anyone shed any light we have reset everything but still won't go up? We had family that had to go to a holiday inn!!


Thought you had a manual override in such an eventuality :wink2:

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nayimac said:


> Hi we are currently away but the electric bed fails to go up and is now stuck? Can anyone shed any light we have reset everything but still won't go up? We had family that had to go to a holiday inn!!


Hi and welcome to MHF.

I assume there is no mechanical way to move it, so all I can suggest is a call to Bessacarr or a dealer.

Have you gone round all the fuses, I mean actually pulled them and tested them as some will look fine but be blown, you should be able to find somewhere to buy a cheap one if you do not have one with you, any will do as it's a simple continuity test.

Just had a look on their useless web site, no numbers at all, you haven't said where you are so cant help with dealers.

Hopefully something below might help they do have a forum too

http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/help-and-advice/more-information/find-a-dealer

https://www.facebook.com/swiftleisuregroup

Twitter = @SwiftGroup

https://instagram.com/Swiftleisuregroup/


----------



## spykal

Hi Nayimac

I have found the manual for your motorhome online:

Handbook <<<link to pdf download

in that it describes on Page 223 the method that you can use to move the powered bed :-

_Manual Operation
The electric motor is fitted on the end with a
13mm hexagonal nut, which allows manual
movement of the plane of the bed in case
of insufficient voltage of the vehicle leisure
battery. The bed mechanism can be operated
manually, if power is disabled. Locate the
13mm nut, which is accessible through either
the under locker or under bed moulding,
via an access hole. Using a 13mm socket,
turn the hexagonal nut clockwise or counter
clockwise, depending on the desired direction
of movement._

Hope that helps!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nice one Michael.


----------



## spykal

Hi again

A little more reading of the manual gives the fuse location and advises that it needs to be reset...so maybe it is not an actual fuse that blows but a resettable one that needs you to press a button ( without more info I cannot be sure of exactly what they mean :wink2 :

_Note: The powered bed mechanism is
protected by its own fuse. In the event of
the motor stalling due to excessive weight
on the bed or collision with an obstacle, this
fuse will need to be re-set.
The fuse is located next to the bed motor or
next to the bed control panel (layout specific)._

also there is some advice about the limit switches which may switch off the power to the bed motors:

_The lifting-bed system is equipped with 2 limit
switches for protection and a central position
switch. If for example the user holds the down
button for a longer time than that required for
the bed to travel its full drop then, a protection
device takes over and disables the movement
so as not to exit the bed from the guides and
also to protect the motor.
This protection is replicated for the upward
movement._

If you cannot fix it yourself because you do not have the required 13mm socket and ratchet maybe ask around the site where you are, hopefully someone will have one that you can borrow....


----------



## spykal

I wonder ....

are they still sleeping at the Holiday Inn? :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

spykal said:


> I wonder ....
> 
> are they still sleeping at the Holiday Inn? :frown2:


Looks like another post and run Mike


----------



## TeamRienza

Well, even if it was a post and run, it was a useful post and showed the true spirit of the members on here. I found it interesting and I don't even have a drop down bed!!

I suppose it is possible that the OP is still away and may not have a wifi connection.

Davy


----------



## GEMMY

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Looks like another post and run Mike


This happens so many times from the non subscribed:frown2:

tony


----------



## stewartwebr

At least we are talking about motorhome related issues and storing the information for other members if they ever need it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Might be as Davy said.


----------

